# NorCal Stockton -help



## Bighman209 (Oct 18, 2019)

Hi everyone. It's my first post &#128512;!

I've started taking care of my front lawn last year after reading about crabgrass and when to put it down early spring etc. and thought I followed everything to a T.. but man, that crabgrass kicks my lawns ***!

So last month I started to read up on tenacity but couldn't get it, so I bought quinclorac df. I used it with that mix that make it stick to the leaves etc, I followed the direction but I don't think it's doing anything. I sprayed it 2 weeks ago. Here are some pics. Can you help me with what type of weed this is?oh and I was told I had fescue grass ... help please


----------



## Bighman209 (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

Welcome aboard!

Looks like some nutsedge and maybe some crab grass in there,

You might want to move this to the cool season journals as you move along in your journey. Have fun, you're going to learn a ton of info on here!


----------

